# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الملابس الخاصه لكأس العالم (2010)

## العالي عالي

*ونبدأ مع المجموعه (A)*

*جنوب أفريقيا*



** 

** 

* المكسيك*

** 

* الأورجواي*

** 

* فرنسا*

* france*

** 







 *المجموعه (B)*

*الأرجنتين*

 **

 **

 **

 *نيجيريا*

 **

 **

 *كوريا الجنوبيه*

 ** 

 *اليونان*

 **

 **











 *المجموعه (C)*

*أنجلترا*

 **

 **



**

*الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه*

 **

 ** 

 *الجزائر*



 **

**

 *سلوفينيا*

 **

 **













 *المجموعه (D)*

*المانيا*

 **

 **



**

 *أستراليا*

 **

 **

 *صربيا*

 **

 **





**

 *غانا*

 **

 ** 











 *المجموعه (E)* 

*هولندا*

 **

 **



**

*الدانمارك*

 **

 **

*اليابان*

 **

 ** 

 *الكاميرون*

 **

 ** 













 *المجموعه (F)*

*ايطاليا*

 **

 **



**

 *الباراجواي*

 **

 **

 *نيوزلندا*

 **

 ** 











 *المجموعه (G)*

*البرازيل*

 **

 **قروب معاند - www.m3aand.com



**

 *كوت ديفوار*

 **



*البرتغال*

 **

 **

 *</SPAN>*







**











 *المجموعه (H) * 

*أسبانيا*

 **

 **



**

*سويسرا*

 **

 **

 *هندوراس*

 **

 ** **

----------


## mylife079

**






**





**



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

منور محمد

----------


## anoucha

**

**

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللبسالي اعجبني 
تيشيرت المنتخب الفرنسي الاول 
الصورة الي فيه مثل غمازات ايام زمان
الي كانو يحطوها للمراوح

----------


## ؟؟؟؟؟

thnx

----------

